# Moving to Mazatlan



## NA10 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi! I’m moving to Mazatlan in late July or early August, and I am looking for someone to share the 48-ft truck to cut expenses.


----------



## management.ifp (May 9, 2018)

We will be driving from SLC, Utah to San Felipe on July 5th and returning on August 7.
Where are you coming from? Our trailer could haul some stuff.


----------

